# ZOOM H4 = Awesome!



## Robboman

I'm back at work where I finally have some free time, so here's a review of my fave new toy - not a guitar or amp for once. 

*ZOOM H4*










I picked this up before Christmas along with a 2 gb SD card. It comes with a 128 mb card, an AC adaptor, tripod mount, and a copy of Cubase LE (if you want to also use it as a USB interface). This gadget is not much bigger than an IPod, runs on AA batteries and does multitrack or stereo recording, up to 96k/24bit wav audio, or direct to MP3. 

This has to be the fastest, easiest way ever to demo a new song for bandmates to listen and learn. With a family, a job and a weekend band I don't have much time to monkey around with an elaborate home studio setup. For my first test, I plugged in a Strat and headphones and used the built in effects to dial up suitable tones for rhytm, bass and lead tracks. Then I overdubbed the vocal track on the built-in mics and bounced it all to a stereo wav file. I USB'ed it to the PC, compressed to MP3 and was ready to email it to the bandmates. The whole process took less than an hour. 

This weekend I took the H4 to my bar gig (fits easily into a guitar case) and recorded a set direct to the built-in x/y stereo mics just to see what I'd get. After a few button clicks to set it to record direct to MP3, I pressed Record and let it run for an hour while the band hacked away. Again, amazingly clean audio throughout, including all the crowd ambience. We sounded every bit as terrible on MP3 as we do live! It also revealed that my mix was a bit off, so I made adjustments for the next set.

Cons: The user interface is a bit goofy and the LCD screen is a bit small. No big deal, considering everything this unit can do and the audio quality you get for the money. 

The verdict? The H4 completely kicks ass!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Nice! What quality did you record the MP3 at? I like the 320 option.


----------



## Metal#J#

Cool! I just bought one online. It should be delivered next week. 

I've owned 2 recdorders previously (Zoom1044cd,BOSS BR-8) and I found the menu system goofy on both. It took me a while to get used to finding things in the menu and all the abreviations (due to the small screens) are confusing. But other than that I found Zoom had the better sound quality of the 2.

Any chance you'll post a clip of your jam session so we can hear how well the onboard stereo mic works?

J


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I'm going to grab one on the way home. I see all kinds of possibilities with individual practice, rehearsal and gig reference.

Alot easier than setting up the laptop.


----------



## NB_Terry

Jeff

What stores in town carry the Zoom? Any idea on the price?

Tks

Terry


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

CalgaryTerry said:


> Jeff
> 
> What stores in town carry the Zoom? Any idea on the price?
> 
> Tks
> 
> Terry


L&M and Axe off the top of my head. It's $378+taxes


----------



## Robboman

Jeff Flowerday said:


> L&M and Axe off the top of my head. It's $378+taxes


Yup, mine came from Axe. Salesguy said they A/B'ed the built-in mics against the Edirol, which is more expensive and only does stereo, no multitrack. The Zoom won hands down. Then Bryan Cymbaluk told me he bought the first unit shipped because he was so blown away by the specs. I think this little gem will be a hot seller!

I did use the 320/MP3 setting for my live band test. Very nice audio and used just under 150 mb for about an hour straight recording. Concert bootleggers will love this thing!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I picked one up. The recording quality is pretty darn good. Just had it sitting on the floor and played acoustic and sang a little and I was quite amazed by the embience you could hear in the play back.

It was full, clear and detailed. Very Nice!

I'll give it a good work out tomorrow night at rehearsal.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

We used it to record our whole practice last night. The recording quality is really good. I'm going to position it differently next time or maybe try good quality condensors to do a stereo track.

I'd put up a snippet, but the practice wasn't of good quality. We were drinking!


----------



## Mr. David Severson

Jeff Flowerday said:


> We used it to record our whole practice last night. The recording quality is really good. I'm going to position it differently next time or maybe try good quality condensors to do a stereo track.
> 
> I'd put up a snippet, but the practice wasn't of good quality. We were drinking!


Yah a few beers and were like a bunch of school girls..bla bla bla..


----------



## Metal#J#

Robboman said:


> *ZOOM H4*


So I finally got my H4 in the mail. I haven't had a chance to try it yet but I did notice that it doesn't have the dark gray cover that is in the pic covering the x/y mics. Did anyone else that bought one of these get one or not get one with their H4? 
Are there 2 different models? 
What else should be included?
The main reason why I'm asking all these questions is because the H4 came in it's origanal box but everything inside appeared to have been opened before. Kind of like it was a return and I want to be sure that some parts weren't left out.

Thanks, J


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Metal#J# said:


> So I finally got my H4 in the mail. I haven't had a chance to try it yet but I did notice that it doesn't have the dark gray cover that is in the pic covering the x/y mics. Did anyone else that bought one of these get one or not get one with their H4?
> Are there 2 different models?
> What else should be included?
> The main reason why I'm asking all these questions is because the H4 came in it's origanal box but everything inside appeared to have been opened before. Kind of like it was a return and I want to be sure that some parts weren't left out.
> 
> Thanks, J


I didn't get it either. I got a black foam clown nose, which is fun to play with.:tongue:


----------



## cale0906

Jeff Flowerday said:


> We used it to record our whole practice last night. The recording quality is really good. I'm going to position it differently next time or maybe try good quality condensors to do a stereo track.
> 
> I'd put up a snippet, but the practice wasn't of good quality. We were
> drinking!



Send snippets please ! ............ promise we wont listen to them unless we are drinkin !

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## davetcan

Very cool version of 'Little Wing" on your site. :food-smiley-004: 

I'd love to hear something done on the Zoom. (pretty please)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

davetcan said:


> Very cool version of 'Little Wing" on your site. :food-smiley-004:
> 
> I'd love to hear something done on the Zoom. (pretty please)


I think Dave and I are going to get together and work on tightening up my guitar work this evening. :tongue: 

We'll record some acoustic only stuff on the zoom, our singer is out town so no vocals.


Maybe we'll do Little Wing again. The Taylor should take it to a new level over his Larivee. :bow:


----------



## davetcan

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I think Dave and I are going to get together and work on tightening up my guitar work this evening. :tongue:
> 
> We'll record some acoustic only stuff on the zoom, our singer is out town so no vocals.
> 
> 
> Maybe we'll do Little Wing again. The Taylor should take it to a new level over his Larivee. :bow:


If he could tighten mine up in one evening I'd be paying him a lot of money. :smile: 

Have fun. Little Wing sounds just fine the way it is.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

We used a couple of decent condensors last night and it took the H4 to a whole new level.


----------



## Mr. David Severson

The clarity is much better than the stock mics within the zoom. Crystal clear!

Only downside is importing the 400mb file into Nuendo..It takes about 30min.


----------



## Mr. David Severson

Here is a recording of the zoom in action at stereo mode in 320khz mp3..The recording came in as a stereo mp3 file then split into two seperate waves..Mixed down with a bit of eq..Then mastered to bring the final level up.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=3867


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Another clip of the Zoom in action.

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=3871


----------



## Metal#J#

*Warning!!!!!!!!*

The line out and headphone out on the H4 are very very delicate! Today I had it sitting on a table with both outs connected and a stack of CD's fell on the cables, close to the end of the cables where they enter the H4. The weight of maybe 5 CD's falling about 6" snapped both right off the board.  

I've had this problem before with the headphone output on mp3 players getting snapped off while getting bumped around in my pocket. 

I ended up tearing it apart and resoldering them back on. But it was difficult! The output's are as deep as it get's in there (under 3 separate boards) and the solder points are very small. I'm guessing that's part of the reason they're so easy to break off. 

Anyway, just thought I'd let you guys know so you can avoid the headache I went through today.

J


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Ok so we finally pulled out the H4 for a couple songs during our Wednesday night practice.

These are recorded with the zoom's mic @ 320 stereo mp3. Files aren't processed at all, just down mixed to 128.

We were sitting with the zoom between myself and Dave with it pointed directory across at Ryan.

Dave

​H4> Ryan

​Jeff

​2 songs dated May 16th.

http://www.scotchonsunday.com/ListeningRoom.aspx


*I think it does a great job especially at the price.*


PS) The songs won't be up long, we are blabbering, missing lyrics and generally not happy with harmonies. A limited engagement to show off the Zoom only.


----------



## Mr. David Severson

PS) The songs won't be up long, we are blabbering, missing lyrics and generally not happy with harmonies. A limited engagement to show off the Zoom only.



The zoom did a great job. I hate when you listen to something back and you just..well you know the truth hurts.


----------

